# [PT-DOC] Estado do trabalho [1/x]

## X73

Alguem anda a traduzir algo ?

Tive a ver uns textos, apesar de não perceber muito bem o conteúdo, desafio-me de os traduzir, é muito provável que fique a entender  :Wink: 

Quem anda a traduzir o quê ?

Abraços, Marcos Ramos...

----------

## humpback

Pois, ja existia uma thread sobre este assunto..... 

Como a outra ja tem uns tempos vou deixar aqui ficar esta a bloquear a outra.

Quanto ao trabalho..... Eu tenho andado com trabalhos na area dos DOCS mas noutras frentes:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11878

Quanto a traduções ta tudo muito parado. O doc de PPC está a dar demasiado trabalho e com as novas versões do 1.4 a sairem dentro de dias (esperamos nos) ainda vai dar mais pois o doc vai ser re-escrito de base. (Não sei quanto ao x86, mas no PPC tenho garantias que irá sair um LiveCD não so com stages pre compilados mas tambem packages pre compilados prontos a instalar  :Smile:  .

----------

## X73

Pois, também acho que é melhor esperar pelas novas versões senão o pouco tempo que temos será usado para traduzir versões desactualizadas  :Wink: 

Feliz Natal!

----------

## morphine

Eu ando a traduzir semanalmente a GWN (Gentoo Weekly Newsletter). 

Aproveito para lançar o repto a quem tenha bons conhecimentos de inglês e alguma paciência para me ajudar a traduzir, dado que ainda é um documento relativamente extenso para traduzir no tempo livre em dois dias (normalmente a versão original chega no Sábado para estar pronta na Segunda).

Além disso, praticamente todas as outras línguas (incluindo PT_br (!) ) têm uma equipa de vários tradutores, por isso toca a levantar os cuzinhos das cadeiras e a meter mãos à obra :p.

Para se juntarem à equipa de tradução, enviem um e-mail para o Kurt Lieber ([url=mailto:klieber@gentoo.org]klieber@gentoo.org[/url])

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu agora ando extremamente ocupado com a época de exames e toda a tralha envolvente (deadlines de projectos, defesas, etc.). Depois disto quero ver se dou prioridade á tradução dos docs mais importantes. Mas se alguma vez estiveres com problemas, diz qualquer coisa que a malta junta-se para ajudar. Depois de termos os docs (pelo menos os principais) traduzidos, terás várias pessoas disponíveis para ajudar.

Já agora, bom trabalho com a segunda newsletter, tá bem traduzida. Seria útil saber qual é o numero de visualizações da edição pt_PT para ter uma ideia da dimensão dos utilizadores anónmos de gentoo em portugal.

----------

